# Citibank



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Originally The First National Citybank of New York. This is currently the third largest bank in the US and is a major bank especially in Asia.

This is the Citibank Tower in HK.










How about in your city?


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

Citibank Kuala Lumpur

from flickr, by asuh23









by forumer argory


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

Citibank Penang

from penangturfclub.com
http://penangturfclub.com/penang/misc/bridge.html



























^^ the pedestrian bridge is funded by Citibank


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Citibank Perú


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

Well here is the Citigroup skyscraper in London, the HQ of their European branch


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

toronto's citibank place


----------



## philip (Jan 13, 2005)

Citibank is the *world's largest* bank ranked by: Market Capitalization, Profit, and Shareholder's Equity according to wikipedia and Forbes. It's not the 3rd largest.


----------



## philip (Jan 13, 2005)

It's the building on the left.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Here are some buildings in NYC where Citibanks owns, and many of these are not places where you can just go to the ATM.

Citigroup Ctr, Manhattan









Montaugue and Clinton Sts, Brooklyn









Citibank Bldg, LIC, Queens









2 Courthouse Sq, LIC, Queens









666 5th Ave, Manhattan









399 Park Ave, Manhattan









111 Wall St, Manhattan









2 Mott St, Manhattan


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

philip said:


> Citibank is the *world's largest* bank ranked by: Market Capitalization, Profit, and Shareholder's Equity according to wikipedia and Forbes. It's not the 3rd largest.



The author mentioned 3rd largest bank in *United States* and not the *World*. Citibank is not that popular in United States but its enormously popular in the world especially Europe and Asia. It ranks as the 3rd largest bank in United States according to US Fortune 500 but Its parent *Citigroup* is rank as the *World's Largest Financial Company* and according to Forbes 2000 in 2007, it is the *Largest Company* in the whole world with an assets of approximately 2 trillion US dollars. The largest banks in United States is *Bank of America* followed by *JP Morgan Chase*. Ironically, these two banks can't compete against Citigroup for world ranking. The closest competitors are *UBS* and *HSBC* but they are not even that close :nuts:


----------



## Austraarabian (Jan 16, 2007)

Citibank Australia HQ, Sydney

2 Park St, Sydney, Midtown


----------



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

I like the Citigroup bank buildings alot more that HSBC....sry


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Its London building is gorgeous, one of my favourites in Canary Wharf.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes, the London building looked great.


----------



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

Citibank - not the biggest but is nice looking


----------

